# Looking for lawn journal



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

This can be deleted after I find the lawn journal I saw a year ago. It was from a guy living up on a hill from a river/lake that was maybe near San Francisco. He had pictures of large shipping boats coming by. Loved that journal but can't find it anymore. Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Shindoman lawn journal has something like that but he is in Vancouver B.C ????


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Thank you @iowa jim ! That is the one I was talking about. Not sure why I was thinking San Francisco.


----------

